

We launched our first app,'The Gentlemen's Alarm Clock', not doing so hot - brettster55

We launched our first app, &#x27;The Gentlemen&#x27;s Alarm Clock&#x27; and it is not doing so hot. The app is an alarm clock featuring sexy women&#x27;s voices engineered in a way to make waking up a bit more pleasant.&lt;p&gt;We have poured thousands into Facebook ads(pay per install) and it just isn&#x27;t bringing in more money than we spend. We recently switched from free to 99 cents on iOS and our profit margin did not improve. The app is still free on Android due to their policies. I&#x27;ve reached out to about ~50 online magazines and blogs trying to get featured but the best I got baack was an email with a price quote over 10k.&lt;p&gt;Any insight or ideas on how we can go from red to black would be appreciated. Thanks&lt;p&gt;www.gentlemensalarm.com
======
anigbrowl
LOL sexism

Has it not occurred to you that no straight male who can get a date is ever
going to use this? It's virtually guaranteed to annoy a gentleman's lady
friend and ruin breakfast. The only market for this is adolescent boys. Maybe
you could get it featured in something like Maxim magazine, but otherwise your
audience is limited.

Ironically, there's probably a larger market for this sort of thing among
women who would enjoy a suave male voice with an interesting accent.

~~~
sergiotapia
>LOL sexism

>women who would enjoy a suave male voice with an interesting accent.

The irony is so thick I can spread it on my toast. Shame on you.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, I did say 'ironically.'

But I'm not saying that women are more predisposed to like this sort of thing
than men; rather, that men are less likely to care about a woman's use of such
an app than the reverse. Everyone likes accents, I think you can find some in-
depth analysis on OKcupid's stats blog.

------
acpk
What have your customers been saying? When I checked out your iphone app, it
had one poor view.

Personally, I'd like an app that provides me with a wake-up call with stuff
I'm interested in (i.e. top news, weather, etc).

~~~
brettster55
Our reviews are pretty good. Check out the android page. 4.5 stars over 40
reviews

------
lsiebert
Thought you meant more like top hats and waist coats with a pocket watch from
title (of hn post) , was disappointed.

~~~
brettster55
'The sophisticated man alarm clock' would be fitting

------
olgeni
Just use Sergeant Hartman's voice.

------
tehabe
Maybe sexist application are finally going the way they should: Away.

